# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Домовые - сказки или быль?

## Irina

*Домовые, сколько про них легенд и сказок сложено. А как вы относитесь к их существованию? Верите или нет?*

----------


## Irina

*Вот что нашла по этому поводу:*

*
Домовой*

В каждом жилом помещении обитает домовой.
Он представляет собой сгусток невидимой энергии. В зависимости от загрязнения квартиры домовой - это либо положительное существо, приносящее пользу, либо отрицательный субъект, от которого сплошной вред.
Каким будет именно Ваш домой, зависит от Вас.
Домовой существо мыслящее. Мало того он легко считывает Ваши мысли
Чем занимается домовой?
Он следит за чистотой жилья. В отличие от человека он видит весь энергетический мусор, раскиданный по квартире, и его это очень расстраивает. Домовой в нем пачкается, настроение у него ухудшается.
В ванную комнату домовые вообще не заходят. А в сельской местности в банях обитают совсем другие существа - банники. Из-за постоянного общения с чернотой банники становятся злыми и опасными. Чуть-чуть пересидишь в бане, чем надо, и вместо приятной свежести чувствуешь себя опустошенным и бессильным.
Когда в доме все в порядке, чисто и аккуратно, нет энергетической грязи, домовой чувствует себя великолепно. Такого хозяина он любит и всячески ему помогает.
Домовой следит за сохранностью вещей.
В таком доме все будет работать, не будет биться посуда и ломаться техника. Он помогает найти пропавшие вещи. Для этого его нужно просто попросить об этом: "Хозяин-батюшка, помоги, подскажи, где лежит то-то и то-то..." Также он следит за маленькими детьми и предотвращает разные беды. Домовой никогда не допустить пожара, несчастного случая, кражи, при условии, конечно, что ему нравится хозяин.
Домовой может разбудить хозяина утром, если у того важные дела. Может напомнить о забытых делах. Он может также вычищать из квартиры мелкий энергетический мусор.
С серьезной порчей ему справиться не под силу, а вот мелочь он разогнать может.
Приближение порчи домовой чувствует заранее. Если, к примеру, к вам в гости зашел недобрый человек с черными мыслями, принеся с собой ворох черноты, зависти, то домовой начинает беспокоиться. Если хозяин квартиры не слышит нашептываний домового, то последний пускается на все чтобы обратить на себя внимание. У недоброго гостя может вырваться из рук кружка и разбиться, разлиться что-нибудь на скатерть. Иногда посуда бьется у самого хозяина - это тоже предупреждение.
Неприятных гостей домовой старается выжить всеми силами.
Он начинает душить их, давить на них. Таким гостям становится у вас неуютно - их все раздражает, им душно, в конце концов у них остается одна мысль - быстрее уйти из вашего дома.
Еще домовых раздражает табачный дым.
Этот дым никуда не выветривается, он оседает на мебель, по углам квартиры.
Также стоит помнить: если Вы очень часто и очень серьезно чистите свою квартиру энергетически, то возможно, что своими действиями Вы выгоните Вашего домового из дома.
Вообще, если домового сильно достать, то он может уничтожить хозяина квартиры или его имущество. А хорошему хозяину он наоборот перед выходом из дома всегда напомнит: выключи свет, газ, воду, утюг и т.д.
Обычно домовой спит где-нибудь под потолком. Да, он умеет летать, и на него сила земного притяжения не действует. В свободное ото сна время он бродит по квартире, занимается своими делами, играет с животными.
Если домовой невзлюбил вашу кошку, будьте уверены, долго она в доме не продержится. Если, наоборот, полюбил, то будет с ней играть. Обратите внимание, иногда ваша пушистая любимица вдруг опрокидывается на спину и начинает махать лапами по воздуху. Это ее щекочет домовой. Иногда кошка, вылизывая себя, встрепенется и уставиться в пустоту, и смотрит как бы провожая кого-то взглядом. Вот этот невидимый путешественник и есть домовой.
Домового стесняться не стоит. Хоть его и называют мужским именем, на женщин он смотрит равнодущно. У домового нет пола. Так что можете смело переодеваться у себя в квартире где хотите.
Иногда домовой может явиться людям. Это происходит в двух случаях - либо перед хорошим событием, либо перед плохим. И тогда вы можете спросить у него: "К худу или к добру?". Домовой ответит глухим голосом: "К худу!" или "К добру!"
Домовой любит являться маленьким детям, которые принимают его как большую плюшевую игрушку и от души возятся и играют с ним. Внешне домовой выглядит как мохнатый человечек (ростом примерно 1 м) с лицом походим на главу семьи, но может появляться и в других обликах.
С детьми домовой играет с удовольствием, как с кошкой или собакой. Если домовой любит возиться с вашим малышом - это хороший знак. Он не только будет играть с ним, но и беречь от мелких неприятностей - спичек, ножниц и т.д.

----------


## Irina

Многие могут рассказать об этом жителе своих квартир. Не надо пугаться, если подозреваете, что он есть и у вас. Итак, что нужно, чтобы домовой чувствовал себя хорошо, помогал и не шкодил?
Для начала нужно знать, что с домовым можно разговаривать вслух. Если ваша семья это воспринимает нормально, то можно в присутствии членов семьи. Просите его помочь в чем-то, обещайте вкусненького или игрушек.
Если домовой разбалуется, то следует его пожурить: «Такой взрослый дедушка и проказничаешь. Ай-яй-яй!». Ему станет стыдно и он постарается загладить вину.
Иногда ему следует давать кашки, молока, конфетки, печенье - каждое первое число месяца.
Ставить вкусности лучше под батарею в блюдце. Если есть в доме собаки, кошки или другие животные, то ставьте на холодильник или в уголок, чтобы домовому было удобно, и подальше от людских глаз, и чтоб животные не достали. Ставя лакомства, следует сказать, что это для тебя, дедушка-домовеюшка. Тогда счастья в доме прибавится, и мира между домочадцами.
Всю еду, которую давали домовому, потом отдают домашним животным или любым животным на улице, птицам.
Кашу убирают на следующий день, а сладости держат до следующего первого числа.
Следует определить ему местечко, где бы он отсыпался, прятался.
Обычно домовой сам себе такое место находит и обустраивает, но иногда он прямо показывает, что ему нравится здесь – будьте снисходительны.
Никогда не оставляйте на ночь на столе колющие и режущие предметы: вилки, ножи, ножницы; соль, перец, чеснок, лук – все это очень мешает домовому бороться против злых сил.
Он хоть и считается двоюродным братом черта, но борется с его силами, защищая нас. Давайте не будем создавать ему препятствий в этом полезном деле.
Если вам не удается договориться с домовым, берите веник и, приговаривая: «Выметаю тебя, чужой, вредный домовой, выгоняю» - метите полы, заглядывая веником в каждый угол. И так каждый день, кроме пятницы, всю неделю. Хочу предупредить, стоит попробовать все указанные методы воздействия на него, указанные здесь. И пожурить, и поругать, и приласкать, и только если уж ничего не выходит, и он действительно очень злой, тогда выгоняйте, но помните, без домового житье худо.
Чем домовой любит играть?
Старые бусы, бижутерия, блестящие пуговицы, старые монетки. Все это сложите в красивую коробочку без крышки и скажите домовому, что это подарок для него, и поставьте в тайное место. Никто не должен трогать коробочку и ее содержимое. Коробочку можно сшить из открыток, склеить или взять готовую и нарядить ее всякими блестящими бумажками, дождиком. Одарите домоого денежкой. Обычно это пять копеек одной монетой. Ее кладут в труднодоступное место в доме, нередко оставляют между щелями в полу. В это время говорят: " Дедушка домовой! Вот тебе денежка на сапоги и семечки. От души даю, тебе дарю!"
К домовому можно обращаться так: «Дедушка», «Дедушка-домовеюшка», «Хозяин-батюшка», «Домовой-батюшка», «Сударь-домовой».
Соблюдая все пунктики, вы удивитесь, насколько поменялась ваша жизнь в доме. Отношения стали ровнее, вы стали чувствовать себя лучше, увереннее, спокойнее и, как следствие всего этого, стали удачливее.
Переезжая в новый дом или квартиру не забудьте взять с собой своего домового.
Покидая старую квартиру, на пороге произнесите: «Хозяин мой, пойдем со мной» или ночью хозяин должен пригласить его, поставив ему угощенье – ломоть хлеба с солью и чашку молока.Говорят: «Батюшка, хозяин мой, добрый мой домовой. Дам я тебе хоромы новые, палаты светлые. Идем со мной, без тебя счастья не будет». Переносят домового в мешке, куда его вежливо просят забраться. Материальным воплощением домового становиться уголек или шило, которое следует положить в мешок. Без приглашения домовой с вами не пойдет. И останется одиноким и покинутым. А со своим домовым благополучье на новом месте вам обеспечено.
Он может в реальной жизни появляться в виде кота, поэтому при переезде на новое место жительства впускают первым это животное, говоря: «Вот тебе, хозяин, лохматый зверь на богатое жилье». Если в доме есть печь, ей следует поклониться 9 раз, затем к печке поднести кошку со словами: «Вот тебе, хозяин, лохматый зверь на богатое жилье».
Затем изготовить пирог. Замесить тесто: 800 г муки, 2 яйца, 2 столовые ложки сахара, 200 г сливочного масла, 2 щепотки соли. Испечь булку. Три дня изделие не трогать. По истечении указанного срока вечером накрыть стол для всей семьи, поставить лишний прибор и рюмку. Старший в доме наливает вино, разрезает булку. Одну половину делит на всех, а вторую ставит вместе с рюмкой на столе со словами: «Батюшка домовой, меня полюби, охраняй и береги мое добро, прими мое угощенье и вина отпей из полной чаши». Если по прошествии суток вино выпито, то долить снова, произнося тоже слова, если нет – то 9 раз попросить своими словами домового принять угощенье.

----------


## Irina

Выполнять ритуал каждое первое число месяца.
Иногда домовой может по ночам душить, но не нужно бояться, а постараться спросить: «К худу или к добру?» Ответ последует незамедлительно, так как он предупреждает о каких-либо переменах в жизни.
Порой он невзлюбит людей, проживающих в этом доме. В этом случае на кухне, в укромном уголке на закате солнца оставить блюдце с молоком и хлебобулочным изделие и искренне попросить у домового прощения.
Не забывайте здороваться и прощаться с домовым, называя его уважительно «Хозяин». Иногда домовой может открыть вам свое имя – это очень позитивный знак.
Иногда в доме пропадают ложечки, ножи, наручные часы и т.п. Если вы не можете найти пропавшую вещь, то станьте в угол комнаты и обратитесь к домовому: «Домовой, домовой, поиграй и отдай». Ищите в каждой комнате отдельно.
Если маленький ребенок плохо спит по ночам и капризничает, перед тем, как уложить ребенка спать, поставьте для домового угощение и обратитесь к нему с просьбой: «Домовой, домовой! Успокой мое дитя!»
На семейные праздники не забывайте домовому ставить рюмку вина (водку не предлагать) и что-нибудь вкусненькое.
При этом говорить: «Хозяин-батюшка, сударь домовой, меня полюби да пожалуй, мое угощенье прими». С рюмкой домового все чокаются.
Если вашу семью стали преследовать неприятности, жизненные неурядицы, в доме участились ссоры и скандалы, необходимо установить контакт с вашим домовым, проведя следующий ритуал:
На выбранное вами место для домового кладется хлеб с солью и ставится чашка с молоком со словами: «Соседушко-домоседушко, раб к тебе идет, низко голову несет; не томи его напрасно, а заведи с ним приятство, заведи с ним дружбу, да сослужи легку службу. Вот тебе и место тепленькое и угощенье маленькое». Через сутки уберите угощенье.
Нельзя свистеть в доме, так как домовой не переносит свиста, он может покинуть дом, причем иногда сразу же.
Отсутствие домового чувствуется сразу:
Hарушается сон, нет покоя в душе, ломаются и портятся вещи, не приживаются животные, со временем наступает тоска и пропадает желание жить.
Как привлечь домового, если его небыло в доме?
Выше был описан ритуал как забрать своего домового если Вы переезжаете на новое место жительства. Если же Вы, купив дом в новостройке, переехали туда от родителей (или в других случаях, когда нет возможности забрать домового с собой) привлечь домового можно следующим способом: в полночь (если Вы носите крест, повесьте его на спину) поставьте на стол стакан молока и ломоть хлеба и говорите трижды: "Хозяин мой, приди ко мне домой, будь всегда со мной, здесь твое жилье. Кормилец-батюшка, приди ко мне в новый дом хлеба здесь кушать, молоком запивать, а нам печали и горя не знать. Аминь". оставьте угощение на столе на 3 дня, а потом в знак любви и уважения доешьте хлеб и допейте молоко, оставленное на столе. Вполне естественный вопрос - живет ли у Вас домовой - Вы легко разрешите, обратив внимание на то, как неуловимо изменилась обстановка в доме, как стало светло и уютно, как тоска постепенно проходит. После этого поблагодарите его, поставив угощение.

----------


## vova230

Домовые есть, это точно. Но вот кто они это загадка. И не в каждом доме они есть.

----------


## Irina

> И не в каждом доме они есть.


Я тоже так думаю. Нужна определенная энергетика в доме для их появления. А вообще интересно было бы точно знать что он живёт в твоём доме  Только вот как определить?

----------


## Sanych

Кошка бывает уставится в коридор, пригнётся к полу, и пристально смотрит на что-то. А что она там видит или кого, вопрос...

----------


## vova230

Кошки вообще очень чувствительны к присутствию чужого. И зрение у них несколько отличается от человеческого, они видят немножко больший диапазон, чем человек.

----------


## BiZ111



----------


## Vanya

читал много чего об этом. 



> Иногда домовой может по ночам душить, но не нужно бояться, а постараться спросить: «К худу или к добру?»


ога. а может ему ещё закуpить пpедложить?

----------


## BiZ111

> Домовые есть, это точно. Но вот кто они это загадка. И не в каждом доме они есть.


А можно подробнее выразить *точность*?

----------


## vova230

Многие слышали про барабашку, полтергейст. Так вот это что-то похожее на домового, но с отрицательным знаком. Домовой же реально может помогать. Его чаще видят дети, взрослым он обычно не показывается. Обиженный домовой может причинять вред человеку.
Что касается фактов, то трудно поверить, но у моего деда, точнее его соседа был случай, когда все взрослые ушли и оставили в доме одного спящего маленького ребенка. Взрослые задержались дольше чем предполагали и когда вернулись домой думали что ребенок сильно плачет, потому как должен был давно проснуться. Но нашли его спокойно играющим. Когда стали его распрашивать, то оказывается, что ребенок проснулся и сначала плакал, но потом пришел "маленький дедушка" и стал играть вместе с ребенком, а перед приходом взрослых он ушел.
Про ту семью говорили, что у них в доме живет домовой и рассказ этого ребенка только подтвердил эту версию.

----------


## Sanych

У меня был реальный случай. Я чинил свою дверь на площадку лестничную. Никуда не уходил, гарантия. И к соседям пришла мама, и позвонила в дверной звонок. А жили там - её сын, его жена и ребёнок. Так вот она позвонила в дверь и мы оба,(я и мама эта) услышали как ребёнок подбежал к двери с той стороны. У кого есть дети маленькие, хорошо знают  этот топот маленьких ножек. И мама начала просисть, что мол, это я, твоя бабушка, открой. Или ответь. Ни чего и ни звука не было. Она так и ушла. А я никуда не уходил. И вдруг вижу, жена соседа и сын спускаются сверху от соседки. Я ещё спросил, были дома? Есть кто дома? Куда ходили? И никого не было у них в это время. Вот это было если не шок, то уж удивление большое это точно.

----------


## vova230

Я не хотел сразу описывать такой случай потому как не был уверен, но вот Саныч своим случаем вроде как подтвердил.
Читал, что в одной семье начали пропадать вещи, продукты. Разумеется родители сразу заподозрили своего ребенка, но тот отрицал и когда пропажа обнаружилась в то время, когда ребенок был под присмотром старших, семья обратилась в некую фирму искателей приведений. Оттуда пришел человек с чемоданчиком, походил по квартире и ушел, потом позвонил и пригласил эту семью придти за результатами.
Короче он оказывается во время посещения квартиры все снимал на скрытую камеру и вот при просмотре записи обнаружилось в одной комнате человекоподобное существо ростом с маленького ребенка, которое сидело в уголке и наблюдало за происходящим. Но никто из присутствующих его не видел. Оказывается это и был домовой.

----------


## .29

> Но никто из присутствующих его не видел. Оказывается это и был домовой.


А как-нибудь объясняют, почему камера видит, а люди не видят?

----------


## vova230

Да, было объяснение. Получается, что домовые это реальные существа жившие на Земле еще до человека. А вот когда появился человек, то им совсем житья не стало и они умудрились жить рядом с людьми, но скрываться. А скрываются просто тем, что обладают мощнейшим гипнотическим воздействием и внушают окружающим, что они их не видят. А вот про камеру они просто не знали, иначе могли заставить владельца стереть всю информацию с камеры.
Но у них проблем тоже много. Хотя они и живут долго, порой переживают несколько человеческих поколений, но с размножением у них проблемы, поэтому их очень мало.

----------

